# Barnett :Strike 9



## crypter27

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:183]

Watch the video review and please share you're feed back!


----------



## 14585

Personally I do not like Barnet catapults


----------



## crypter27

This is my first Barnett ,but I hope their star-ships are better then this? Those tubes are fart to heavy for a non braced slingshot!


----------



## 14585

As far as I am aware they do not sell a starships slingshot


----------



## crypter27

Yes they do ,the Barnett Diablo


----------



## 14585

That's not a starship this is http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://slingshot-shooting.de/custom/wingshooter.jpg&imgrefurl=http://slingshot-shooting.de/custom/custom.html&h=393&w=800&tbnid=OSkdLlQWSHg5aM:&docid=iO_1npQEu_pTjM&hl=en-gb&ei=-nIZVo6RLMmSacz1hvAM&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CBwQMygAMABqFQoTCI72yJXduMgCFUlJGgodzLoBzg


----------



## 14585

This is a better example http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_10_2014/post-32-0-00655200-1412890682.jpg&imgrefurl=http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38328-24-50-aluminum-starship/&h=480&w=768&tbnid=QdD816UhyeLQxM:&docid=VV62KnakKlC-gM&hl=en-gb&ei=OHQZVtOsBMXxaofgpKgK&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CDsQMygXMBdqFQoTCNOo8qzeuMgCFcW4GgodBzAJpQ


----------



## crypter27

awesome


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Diablo... a shuttle craft, i.e. a stubby starship, Marksman makes a dandy shuttle craft which I have...it's the adjustable model that slides down to a smaller size (rather silly in a way but the idea is to compact it I guess for travel). It's the hardest hitting SS I own, perfectly ergo and comfortable to the max, and is spot on accurate. The material a slingshot is made of is of no importance to shooting accuracy and comfort...wire frames offer a cheaply mass produced strong and accurate slingshot, as do A+ plywood models. If it's a puzzle art form taking days to make, it's the same exact accuracy as a $15 wire frame shuttle craft. Marksman used to make a real starship model, discontinued now I think, and likely the inspiration for today's starships. The term starship and shuttle craft came from the likeness of the famed Star Ship Enterprise of the TV series and likewise the term "shuttle craft" which was a mini star ship. The two terms erupted on THIS FORUM actually and had nothing to do with the original invention my Marksman other than a long slingshot that gave more draw length and hence more energy albeit stabilized with an arm brace for more consistent accuracy especially for less experienced shooters.

I don't think it's constructive to say, "I don't like...." when a poster posts a slingshot, who cares if you like or don't like something? That sort of statement offers nothing other than just a negative comment which isn't needed here.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Crypter, I like the ergonomics of your new Barnett. The rubberized grip will have a good feel. Obviously you can use other elastic, even flat bands. I have several wire frames, one I made. I use rubber SS tubing to "cuff" the bands to the fork with no ties since the tubing is the correct diameter to hold the bands tightly with no slip outs. You can also tie around the cuff or use plastic cable ties pulled tightly to promote more friction, hence no slip outs.

There is, unfortunately, an element on this forum which is against wire frame slingshots...out of some emotional need to chastise things, feining a dictatorial personality. Dankung fanciers as well as other wire frame enthusiasts unite! Personally I find all the wire frames I shoot excellent shooters, bar none. It's the shooter more than the slingshot anyway that hits the target or misses.

Crypter, have fun with your new caty. I would love it if/when a tournament was won with a wire frame instead of an artsy craftsy masterpiece. Of course the shooter would instantly lose popularity with some (and gain with others). Life's a trade off, right?

Being humorous here of course yet some will pout, get their (not there) panties in a bunch and take me seriously.


----------



## Cjw

It's no different than someone saying they don't like tubes. Everyone has become so sensitive they get butt hurt about any thing said negative . When did people start to think you can go through life and have nothing negative said . Show me that eutopia and everyone can move there.


----------



## Cjw

Go ahead and shoot your wire frame $15 slingshot , I'll shoot my SPS. Some people shoot $100 , 22 rifles with plastic stocks and some shoot $1800 dollar ones with walnut stocks and real checkering . If you what to go cheap go cheap if not buy what you want. And I know the response to this will be longer than reading the US constitution .


----------



## crypter27

All I did was a review and gave my honest opinion ,I'll the shuttle craft term!


----------



## crypter27

I have no bias against any particular frame ,as long as its sturdy!


----------



## crypter27

You're free to say what you want!


----------



## crypter27

Why are we comparing slingshots to guns?


----------



## Cjw

What I'm comparing is some people like simple no frills items and others like higher quality hand made custom slingshots. Just like people who buy guns. Most here started with wire frame slingshots but later graduated to others like ones made by Biil Hays , Nathan from Simpleshot , Jim Harris . Tom from Bunny Buster and many other fine Vendors on this site. Some people don't want to spend more than $20 on a slingshot and some are willing to spend hundreds. It's your choice. But there's a reason top shooters don't shoot wire frame slingshots. Just ask them.


----------



## crypter27

I've shot many frames and in my opinion ,its not the frame that matters but the bands you're shooting and the only thing that's important about the frame is how sturdy it is.


----------



## Cjw

Than why is nobody shooting wire frames in any of the major competitions. I haven't seen card cutting match lighting or any others things the guys do around here have you ? If wire frames were just as good they would be shooting them. Duh.


----------



## Cjw

I have many wire frame slingshots acquired over the years and tried every band type possible. Yea I can hit tin cans all day long with them. But I can hang the tab to open the can and hit it with my Scorpion or SPS.


----------



## crypter27

Well its true wire aren't very flexible ,when it comes to band attachment and they and they can bend as well ,I use mostly wood or one my scrappers.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

A given fork width and depth will shoot the same as any other given fork width or depth. Likely the one who has researched this the most is Nathan and he backed me up on this as well in a PM.

Crypter was only doing a review, implied asking for comments ABOUT HIS SLINGSHOT and I am assuming he meant just that yet a member immediately changed topic with a precise definition critique of the term "starship" and Cryptor's slingshot had nothing to do with a starship. Nor a shuttle craft. Nor anything else other than just inviting comment on HIS new slingshot.

Again, it makes no difference who likes what, if one gives a logical reason for liking or not liking perhaps that is what Cryptor was after, rather than someone just blurting out "I don't like Barnet slingshots" and the like.

And these people vote for presidents? No wonder the world is as is today.

Geez Cryptor, I for one thank you for posting your new slingshot and I sure regret all the weird come backs this thread got on such an innocent invitation of commentary. This forum is getting stranger by the year. BUT LET'S YOU AND I DON'T RUN, BUT STAY, FOREVER, AND at least salvage what is salvageable and watch the clown show in the middle ring of this three ring circus.

I've never had a wire frame bend including the powerful elastic I use on them. I've used surgical tubing resembling what came on your Barnett on all three of mine and no bending, although I didn't like my tubes, too hard to pull and didn't yield any difference in trajectory. As I said too, wire frames are universal for both tube and flat if one has the ingenuity...methods have been posted here many times over the years for both types of elastic.





 Guiness record with wire frame.

I'll grant that some Barnett and Marksman models really fit the hand infinitely better than a generic straight handle board cut or natural fork with no ergo and hand fit can be a factor in holding the frame better to score better.

Ah, the 2010 tournament...look at the wire frames on the shooting table.





I think it's mostly prestige as to why competitors bring a private maker's slingshot to competitions rather than accuracy preference, for the same reason no one would show up at a wine tasting session with box wine.

I did. I put box wine with a little sugar into fancy wine bottles and did bring two of these to a wine session in CA. I got rave reviews on my very slightly sweetened box wine. I could hardly keep from laughing, just kept my mouth shut and realized wine snobs are just fakes.


----------



## crypter27

Its cool ,I thought the comment was directed towards me ,my mistake brother ,but it was good debate.


----------



## Cjw

Frames have come along way since 2010 were the wire frame users in the winners circle? Keep thinking its just prestige. When you win a tournament with a wire frame let us all know.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I'm 100% FOR you Cryptor. Your videos are not fancy Hollywood productions, rather straight forward factual ones of merit. You were kind enough to take the time to post a review on your new acquisition (and a nice hand fitting model at that). Had you a $200 slingshot and reviewed it too, same thing, I would have put in my 2 cents worth on the merits of it OR proposed a LOGICAL AND CONSTRUCTIVE suggestion for improvement rather than a "I don't like it" post.

It's obvious that when certain members post anything they get tons of compliments and comments but let someone who is not of that group post something, maybe zero to one or two comments and not from them either. There is a clique here that is obviously into self support first and quality of commentary second. Such posts as "Nice" or "cool" or other one worder posts are just to collect gold stars below the avatar.

As to the science and physics of any slingshot (having a science and physics background helps), the inside dimensions of the fork and attributes of hand fit are THE ONLY variables other than skill itself. I would say that a top competitor could shoot any frame about equally and win with whatever he picks up off the table within reasonable tolerances and if the variables of fork inside dimension are conducive to proper flow through of the bands and pouch. There are pickle fork shooters who don't need any fork at all who are crack shots and can outshoot many "normal" frame shooters, proving my point that one slingshot is going to produce, in proper hands, the same accuracy as any other, whether they cost $5 or $555 or made by a factory or an individual.

That is proven fact and not even debatable. I invite a look at Charles' collection, you'll see the most basic of slingshots that have taken game and awards. He is just plain good, no matter what frame he choses to use that day. Of course he and we all have our preferences..that's just being human.

Nathan, Bill Hays, Jorg or any other private maker will shoot what they make to promote their product, nothing at all wrong with that, but they just as well could shoot a $5 wire frame given some time to get used to it, and win also. That is because they are crack shots and DESERVE to win and can do so with any reasonable slingshot they pick up and I could say that for at least 20 members here who can hit a bottle cap pretty consistently at 10m. They all have extensive collections of slingshots and can shoot most of them if not all of them, regardless of design, about the same.

I would never blame a slingshot for missing a target or praise one either. Hitting/missing is up to the person shooting it. Of course some elastics will work better in some frames than others, that is equipment level variable, not shooter level and up to the shooter to research and find the sweet spot just as it is in ammo reloading or selecting strings and arrows for bows. All this hot shot ergo I sculpt into my models is just for comfort of aging hands, it has little if anything to do with accuracy. And I just plain like to sculpt. Now, if a certain slingshot feels good and for some reason appeals to the shooter, naturally a more positive train of thought will produce more positive results just as positive attitude vs negative attitude does. There is a lot of subliminal psychology involved in any product's "performance" believe it or not. If one loves his wire frame he'll shoot better than if he didn't.


----------



## Cjw

Most reply to a post not give commentary. Or 10 paragraph dissertation .


----------



## crypter27

cool


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I will disert disertations if I dam well feel like it Cjw, like it or not. At least I am literate and don't use their for there and I write in complete and properly punctuated non ******* sentences. If you don't like to read my posts skip them over. Otherwise shove it.

I don't think you'd be so brash face to face but behind a keyboard you are Rambo. In person I may just pee in your ear.


----------



## Cjw

I'm just as brash in person trust me. Thanks for the invitation but I'm against elder abuse. I done listening to blowviating . Just keep rambling mister education.


----------



## wll

Here is my Barnett Black Widow.... with forks reversed, shrink wrap coating on the arm brace and a gypsy ties on the forks.

Don't shoot it much, but it can really send them and is a great slingshot for the money. Nothing in effect to go wrong, and tough as heck... nothing fancy, just function !









wll


----------



## Cjw

They seem to work really well for you wll .


----------



## Cjw

I remember the quality of the of the original wire frame slingshots.before all the plastic parts.


----------



## wll

Cjw said:


> I remember the quality of the of the original wire frame slingshots.before all the plastic parts.


I have some of the older ones and they were built pretty good .... the best by far was the Benjamin wrist sling... that thing was a tank, and I'm lucky to have one.

But for me, and I can only speak for myself and how I shoot, the cheap Modified Daisy F-16, and many of the Dankung slingshots work the best for my style of shooting. I have lots of wood and poly slings ... all good but for me the wire sling just works.

No, it is not fancy, it is not real ergonomic, it is just strong, simple and just shoots. The fork gap of about 3 inches that many don't like, I love and find that an important feature for me.

Just like everything else in life, some things work for some folks and some things work for others, no right or wrong, just the way it is.

wll


----------



## Cjw

I have 2 Benjamin's in my collection.


----------



## Cjw

Here's a picture of one top left corner.


----------



## Cjw

Here's a few more wire frames


----------



## Cjw

Some more at top of this picture


----------



## crypter27

I agree ,but personally I've found that I get better accuracy with flat bands then tube sets!


----------



## crypter27

awesome collection


----------



## crypter27

It looks awesome and I agree ,I just modified a shuttle craft to shoot flats!


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Nice collection Cjw for sure. It's good to try all sorts of frames as you did. For someone who doesn't like wire frames Cjw, and notes they aren't in "winning circles" you sure have a huge assortment.

Just got back from shooting in my range. I shoot each one I have through the course of a month...nice variety and variety is the spice of life. I have 2 store bought wires (A Marksman adjustable shuttle and a Trumark arm braced) and 1 which I made. All have flat bands, cuffed with tubing only and not tied at the moment but I have in the past. (nothing slips out of the tubing is the right diameter for the cuffs).

When I was fresh out of the army back in the sixties I attended a skeet shoot at the local range just to watch, for I was interested in adopting the sport. There was a representative from one of the wire frame slingshot outfits, I forget which one, I think he was a sales rep, and he was doing a demo, obviously to stir interest in his products. Geez he was sure good. I remember him hitting bottle caps someone flipped into the air...similar to Wingshooter's video. He even shot some clay birds hand thrown (not launched from the traps). At the time I didn't buy any of his wares but regretted it afterward for the sporting goods stores in our little cow town didn't handle them. Eventually I bought mail order a Marksman folding wrist braced SS which was later stolen from me. I loved that SS. I replaced it with a Trumark wrist braced and really I much prefer the Marksman's version for it has a wide flexible vinyl web as a brace instead of the hard foam covered (foam tube over an aluminum rod) brace Trumark has. The Trumark cuts into my radius bone too much after, say, 50 shots. I covered it with a piece of pipe insulation foam section and it's better but not as nice and comfy as my Marksman was nor my present Marksman adjustable shuttle craft.

I am going to email some wire frame manufacturers and alert them to SSF and also alert them to tournaments when they come up so they can put their best sharpshooters and reps in line with our forum fellas. Manufacturers (forum vendors) attend so why not invite the really really old fabricators too?

As to frame designs advancing a lot since 2010, no they have not really. Sure, puzzle slingshot composites that are beauty queens have, but the basic fork silhouette has not. You can put an ancient Wham-o board cut over many of the frames made today and the silhouette is about the same...save for some ergo on the fork and handle. Granted, folks like Bill Hays, Jorg, Nathan, Roger, Milbro, Metrograde, and a list of others HAVE invented (as in originated) really workable designs regarding the handle ergo part but the fork areas themselves, BUT the part that does THE ACTUAL SHOOTING, the actual forks, are /about/ the same silhouette from one to the other. The variable mostly is the handle (and lower fork ergo for non hammer hold enthusiasts who use their thumb and forefinger to help stabilize the fork).


----------



## Cjw

I'm a collector . Those pictures are probably a 10th of my collection. Here's some whamo sportsman slingshots


----------



## Cjw

And some Bunny Busters
View attachment 89093
View attachment 89094


----------



## Cjw




----------



## Cjw

Some from Flatband


----------



## Cjw

A few from Bill Hays


----------



## Cjw

I could go on and on but you get the idea I'm a collector .


----------



## wll

Wow, buddy you have some awesome slings for sure, very nice collection of some great slingshots ;- )

wll


----------



## crypter27

Impressive collection man!


----------



## Cjw

Here's some classics.


----------



## Cjw

And some moderns


----------



## Cjw

A few of my SPS's


----------



## Cjw

Some classics from wingshooter


----------



## Cjw

So I've tried about every style slingshot.


----------



## Cjw

One of these days I'll post my Airgun, Firearm , knife and walking stick collections.


----------



## crypter27

cool


----------



## Cjw

Unlike you I never called people any names to get banned read the rules . I voiced an opinion. You may not like it but I never made any personal threats or called people any derogatory names its all in the rules .


----------



## Cjw

I'm Sure if I did something against the rules my post would be deleted by the mods and PM'd .


----------



## Charles

All right one and all. Enough of the name calling and personal slanging. By all means, express your differences of opinion. But STOP using personal insults.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

View attachment 89195


----------



## crypter27

That's why I stayed out of the bickering brother!


----------



## Phoul Mouth

crypter27 said:


> That's why I stayed out of the bickering brother!


Yeah, probably a good choice. Sadly I have lost a TON of respect for this forum and it's moderation team now.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Phoul Mouth said:


> That's why I stayed out of the bickering brother!
> 
> Yeah, probably a good choice. Sadly I have lost a TON of respect for this forum and it's moderation team now.


I don't see anyone chaining you to this Forum. There are plenty of Forums where you can act like a jerk. This ain't one of them.


----------



## NaturalFork

This community unfortunately has a bias. Non wrist braced, small slingshots are something the community will always support (with good reason) .. however there is certainly a negativity against commercial slingshots fo absolutely no reason. The same people who will bash Trumark day after day will praise a product like the pocket shot .. it is rediculous. I love ALL the products. Aside from a few rediculous models .. I like most of what I shoot. I do NOT like commecial bands because they are so expensive it is not really worth it to shoot regularly .. but some commercial frames are the best. And I love naturals!

Here are some commercial slingshots I LOVE:

Simple-Shot - Scout

Saunders - Falcon 2

Marksman - 3330

Trumark - S9

Trumark - FS-1


----------



## crypter27

Thanks ,but I don't know any thing about what you said.


----------



## crypter27

I think I've shot a few of those!


----------



## wll

NaturalFork said:


> This community unfortunately has a bias. Non wrist braced, small slingshots are something the community will always support (with good reason) .. however there is certainly a negativity against commercial slingshots fo absolutely no reason. The same people who will bash Trumark day after day will praise a product like the pocket shot .. it is rediculous. I love ALL the products. Aside from a few rediculous models .. I like most of what I shoot. I do NOT like commecial bands because they are so expensive it is not really worth it to shoot regularly .. but some commercial frames are the best. And I love naturals!
> 
> Here are some commercial slingshots I LOVE:
> 
> Simple-Shot - Scout
> 
> Saunders - Falcon 2
> 
> Marksman - 3330
> 
> Trumark - S9
> 
> Trumark - FS-1


Well everybody knows I'm a wire slingshot fan for sure, and if some one does not like it that s OK, as long as I like it, that is all that counts ;- )

You must admit, she is beautiful ;- )









wll


----------



## crypter27

:koolaid: :koolaid: :koolaid:You're free to like what you like brother ,as long as the frame is sturdy and the bands are strong and you can draw it back safely. Then its all good brother!


----------

